# Game Thread: Saturday December 23 vs. Minnesota



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(15-13)* 








*Minnesota Timberwolves* - *(10-13) * 

*Tip-off* – Saturday, December 23, 2006 - 7:00pm et
*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

*Tinsley / Jackson / Harrington / O'Neal / Foster

Key Reserves 

   

Granger / Daniels / Armstrong

Injuries

None reported*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* J. O'Neal	19.2
*Rebounds* J. Foster	8.0 
*Assists* J. Tinsley	6.4 
*FG%* A. Harrington	47.7 
*FT%* S. Jasikevicius	90.7 
*3PT%* A. Harrington	50.0 
*Blocks* J. O'Neal	3.0 
*Steals* J. Tinsley	1.5 












*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*James / Davis / Hassell / Garnett / Blount

Key Reserves

  

Jaric / Smith / Foye

Injuries

 - Right knee surgery

*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* K. Garnett	21.7 
*Rebounds* K. Garnett	11.8 
*Assists* R. Davis	4.4 
*FG%* M. Blount	52.8 
* FT%* M. James	91.8 
*3PT%* M. James	38.4 
*Blocks* K. Garnett	1.8 
*Steals* K. Garnett	1.4

*







*

*







 - Scored 27 points last game vs. Hawks








 - Scored 28 points last game vs. Bucks*

*Previous games vs. Timberwolves this year:*

This is the first meeting of the season between these two teams.

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 99
Wolves 93


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 96
Wolves 88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 100
Wolves - 93


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

98-90 Pacers


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

pacers got this one. i just know it


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers 101 Wolves 94


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Guys, why are you still guessing? You know who will win :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Good start. 15-4 Pacers. Perfect from 3PT


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

17-4 Pacers lead. I haven't been watching much.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Baston enters the game early for the second game in a row.. interesting.. grr get those defensive rebs.. 26-14 Indy lead


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Now we are really bringing in the third wave.. oriene greene in for jasikevicius, Shawne williams in for Al!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

End of first, 32-20 Indy lead. Is this our most scoring 1st quarter this season? certainly one of them! So far, we are red hot. 12-16 (.75%) from the field, 4-6 (.67%) from three. Jermaine 4 blocks!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Same problem every game. We cant allow second chances like that.. fight for the def. rebs guys! and cut down TOs, or else we wont lead for long

37-29 Indy


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good job.. an otherwise low scoring 2nd quarter but we've made some shot here at the end. Is there a reason we are resting Jermaine that much? I noticed we did that too last game..

EDIT: Oh ok, didnt realise that was his third foul.. fair enough


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn,.. garnett beats the horn..

50-40 lead. So far
Tinsley and Harrington, two players who have been critisized lately (mostly by myself ) are really feeling it tonight. 

We seem to be proned to stupid travelling turnovers. 

We've shot well so far but we cant rely on that to win games. The lead is not that secure, I'd like to see more JO inside in the second half.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow.. the officals not giving JO a break.. and JO you gotta make those charity shots


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow does KG need to do everything on the minnesota team? gosh. this is so frustrating to watch...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grr. this is very frustating.. 1 point in 6 minutes.. we are playing abysmal. no helping eachother on the O, our offensive is still relying on jumpshooting and they are not falling.. and JO is 1-7 from the line.. uke:

51-51


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

where the hell is the D? and O? 

Minnesota takes their first lead of the game 57-55. pathetic performance in the 3rd.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Sharas! and 1! just bench the starters and play Jasikevicius-Armstrong-Granger-Baston-Foster for the forth quarter. because that was the worst quarter I've ever seen.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hey thats marquis Daniels.. totally forgot about him


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

now would be a good time to put back the starters.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey good job Rick, smart mind think alike:biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Auggie said:


> We've shot well so far but we cant rely on that to win games. The lead is not that secure, I'd like to see more JO inside in the second half.


Ya, still waiting for that to happen. Comon guys pull yourselfs together, we can still win this!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley shooting in the first quarter: 6/7
Tinsley rest of the game: 1/8


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Eh...... what happened? We were playing pretty good in the first quarter.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley misses the second free throw, and there goes our last chance i guess..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Such a pathetic performance after a promising 1st quarter. And I thought our second quarter was sub-par. We were held to 21 2nd half points and only ourselves to blame. JO missed 6 of 7 free throws and was severely outplayed by KG. Tinsley missed 9 of 10 shots in the 2nd half. We only had 4 assists in the 2nd half. in comparison Jaxx had 6 turnovers.

So what was the cause of the breakdown?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Eh...... what happened? We were playing pretty good in the first quarter.


Dont get it either.. must be some curse.. the powers that be wont let us win 3 in a row  
and I just lost 50 million ebux on this game haha... serves me right for betting. (never tried betting before)


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This sucks, I drunk to many beer, need to go up in four hours and we lost. Danced with the most horny chick in town though :yay: 

For the rest: CRAP.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> Dont get it either.. must be some curse.. the powers that be wont let us win 3 in a row
> and I just lost 50 million ebux on this game haha... serves me right for betting. (never tried betting before)


Where did you even get the 50 million ebux?

I've won the lottery 3 times and only have like 40k.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

we didn't get that 3rd straight win. the last several years the pacers have not been able to win more than 3 in a row and i doubt very much this team wins more than 3 in a row this season either. teams that have a legitimate shot of winning or even contending for a conference crown usualy put at least 1 6-8 win streak during a season. this team will not put up a streak like that this year. it hasn't been easy as a pacer fan for these last several seasons... too much drama crushes hopes of being a contender a few years back only to be followed by seasons of mediocrity where we are just good enough to make the playoffs and being a lock for 1 round exits. i honestly can't say that i see this season being any different than the last 2. it seems like this is never gonna end. :mad2:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Where did you even get the 50 million ebux?
> 
> I've won the lottery 3 times and only have like 40k.


somehow I kept my points when we transferred from BBB to here


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

honestly i dont get why this team is so bad

21 pts in the 2nd half? thats just ridiculous

somethin needs to change or this team wont make the playoffs


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

glad i missed this one. Who won guess the score?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Most dissappointing loss of the season.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Hail Yinka said:


> honestly i dont get why this team is so bad
> 
> 21 pts in the 2nd half? thats just ridiculous
> 
> somethin needs to change or this team wont make the playoffs


i don't know if i'd say they are sooo bad or anything, it's just that they aren't that good either. mediocre teams can't put up long win streaks. only really good teams can. we have a mediocre squad and they will have some games where they look pretty tough against other mediocre squads and others where they simply fall apart and it can happen against any kind of team, not just really good ones. i'd say that with this roster, we can probably expect a reg. season record of like 42-40. i was optimistic before the season began but now that i have seen several games, i don't see them doing much better. that will probably get them into the playoffs again but, they won't go far and we would get another mediocre 1st round pick except that will be going to atlanta i think.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 71-78 Wolves

Box Man- 43
Pacers Fan- 34
Pacersthebest- 44
iNdIaNa31PaCeRs- 39
Auggie- 46

Winner- Pacers Fan (Not Pacersthebest!)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 71-78 Wolves
> 
> Box Man- 43
> Pacers Fan- 34
> ...



Sweet i beat the expert Pacersthebest!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Sweet i beat the expert Pacersthebest!





Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 71-78 Wolves
> 
> Winner- Pacers Fan (Not Pacersthebest!)


Lol, just see this one. But it was payback time today :yay:


----------

